# Real estate help



## ki15686

Hello,

My grandfather would like to give me a small property in Sapporo, Japan. I am a US and UK citizen based in London. 

I was wondering if someone could suggest a Japanese real estate lawyer who could navigate me through the process. 

Thank you.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the fourm! Hopefully someone will be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------

